# Walmart to suspend all ammunition orders



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Effective immediately, Walmart wont restock ammunition. If any is left, thats all that will be sold.

http://www.sodahead.com/united-states/w ... n-3455957/

-DallanC


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I overheard two wall-mart employees talking about this today as I was unsuccessful at finding some cheep .22. They said they wont order until they know what the presidents restrictions he's been hinting at will be because they don't know what they will cost wall-mart to enforce. Looks like the freak out has hit a new high...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One more reason not to go to Walmart.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A few odds / ends left at the Walmart in Cedar Hills. I just sent my wife over and had her send me pictures of what was left. They have lots of .22WMR, lots of .22 short, some 100grn .243, 130 and 150grn .270, .270WSM etc but pretty slim. Few shotgun shells left.

Had her get a all the .270 130grn winchester power points they had left. They still have some .270 win 130grn powermax.


-DallanC


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

WTH?? Babies...


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Anybody know what the brigham and Logan walmarts have left


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I was in the south walmart in Logan. they had a lot of rifle (non .223) and 22-250 as I recall and shotgun but mostly jack for handgun and no primers or powder. If you call them I'm sure they'd tell you what they have.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Walmart sucks.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Mavis.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It appears the Pres. is expected to impliment a few (19) executive orders....

This video is a little hard to hear....Here is part of it all.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

sawsman said:


> Walmart sucks.


+1000!
Walmart has sucked......always.------SS


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Wasn't Hilary on the Walmart board of directors at one time? Or was that just an internet thing?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I think she was Cooky. It's all making sense, huh?

Hillary sucks too.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > Walmart sucks.
> ...


Ha ha ha. Good one!

The thing that sucks about this one is that guys will say that they are going to boycott Walmart because of their actions, but ultimately everyone will end up coming back because their prices are low. I have always hated shopping there, but the prices keep us coming back


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Walmart sells 2nd rate produce,meat that is cut and packaged by machines in packing houses,Ive seen first hand how they produce their meat,and it made me glad that I wont ever have to run my shop like that,even though Im mostly retired,I still cut meat 2- 3 days a week.Do you know that they dont have meat saws in there stores?They tell the producer what they will pay or no orders. There are very few companys that tell them to #### off.But the ones that do we support 100%.I dont know how they run there sporting goods but I would assume its the same.YES THEY DO SUCK _/O


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

sawsman said:


> I think she was Cooky. It's all making sense, huh?
> 
> Hillary sucks too.


I thought that was Monica. _(O)_ :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> The thing that sucks about this one is that guys will say that they are going to boycott Walmart because of their actions, but ultimately everyone will end up coming back because their prices are low. I have always hated shopping there, but the prices keep us coming back


Yeah, but I would rather spend a little extra and shop somewhere else.

My dear mother has worked there for many years and they have pretty much treated her like dirt as far as I'm concerned. Last thing I ever bought at Wal-mart was a dozen of half dead worms. That was about five years ago..

This ammo thing is the last nail in the coffin. For me anyways..


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree they suck. I cant stand their employee benefit handling. In business school they are continually identified as one of the least socially responsible companies in America


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If Walmart ever quit taking foodstamps and cashing welfare checks they would go out of business. Walmart is successful because they have created a business model that is based on the big government hand-out society that we live in. Nothing against the folks who are trying to grind out a measley living there or those like myself who still occasionally shop there with eyes doing a rollback as soon as they enter the madhouse especially around the first of the month.-------SS


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Fishrmn said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > I think she was Cooky. It's all making sense, huh?
> ...


 :O•-: 8) :O||:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2 years ago Walmart quit selling lighter fluid. So this it it, I'm so mad I'm might start using CAPITAL LETTERS.

Idiots

Morons

Commies

Fascists

Socialists (is that bad?)

I hate Walmart, Liberals and creamy peanut butter...uh not necassarily in that order.



Whackos; I forgot whackos.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Some advice:

If yer madder than hell and want to rant, wait till the end of a page and then post. Bring it up and make sure you started a new page. If not, delete it, and then wait for someone else to post. Few go back to the old pages in a thread, so try to stay on the top of the page; more will see it. Use a "bump" if ya have to. 

Just trying to help....uh.....I see Walmart's stock has gone up about 2% since they announced the ammo ban.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

THE MORE I THINK ABOUT IT THE MADDER I GET.

I'M BOYCOTTING WALMART OVER THE LIGHTER FLUID BAN.

I'M NOT GOING IN THERE ANYMORE. I WILL NOW SEND MRS GOOB TO WALLY WORLD FOR MILK, BRISKET, BIRDSEED, AND BBs FOR MY AIR RIFLES.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> 2 years ago Walmart quit selling lighter fluid. So this it it, I'm so mad I'm might start using CAPITAL LETTERS.
> 
> Idiots
> 
> ...


Don't forget that they smell bad too!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> THE MORE I THINK ABOUT IT THE MADDER I GET.
> 
> I'M BOYCOTTING WALMART OVER THE LIGHTER FLUID BAN.
> 
> I'M NOT GOING IN THERE ANYMORE. I WILL NOW SEND MRS GOOB TO WALLY WORLD *FOR MILK, BRISKET, BIRDSEED, AND BBs FOR MY AIR RIFLES*.


What makes you think that's cows milk?

What makes you think that's a brisket?

Birdseed is over-rated and damned expensive.

BB's at Walmart? I doubt it. They apparently have no respect nor faith of the 2nd.

Quit stirring up chit Goobie ! :O•-:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Goob* = -O|o-

Wal-mart lover&#8230;


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wallys day will come :twisted:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > THE MORE I THINK ABOUT IT THE MADDER I GET.
> ...


Yeah, yeah, hang on, I'll jump in at the top of page 4.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't drink the Wally Word milk......


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

.....thought that would get you page 4 Goob....


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

When I was Walmart buying 22 ammo, strike anywhere matches and spraypaint I asked the guy at the Sporting Goods counter about not going to have ammo any more. He said it's one of those internet things and he has been getting guns and ammo every day just like always. 
What the heck do you do with lighter fluid?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> When I was Walmart buying 22 ammo, strike anywhere matches and spraypaint I asked the guy at the Sporting Goods counter about not going to have ammo any more. He said it's one of those internet things and he has been getting guns and ammo every day just like always.
> What the heck do you do with lighter fluid?


I heard (on the internet and Fox News, so it has to be true) that corporate Walmart was temporarily suspending ammo purchasing until the new gun control laws, if any, come out. I think if you go back to DallanC's original post you can find the link to the story.

Lighter fluid is my cheap all-purpose cleaner for home and work....rod building, gunsmithing, arts and crafts, cleaning my instruments for work, blah, blah, blah. Nothing takes those pesky adhesive labels and price tags off stuff like lighter fluid. Walmart quit selling it awhile back; something to do with illicit drug manufacturing. I can't remember.

So now I have to get lighter fluid at the cigarette store. I hate going there; bunch of liver-loving, hippie, daisy-sniffin, panty-waist.....uh.....what was it I was talking about?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> .....thought that would get you page 4 Goob....


Ah, crap. Someone ran into the wife's car parked out in the front and got me all messed up. I'll catch the top of page 5.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The link is to a site called something something *sodahead* something. 

I'll have to try lighter fluid now that I live in the big city and can't just use a coffee can of gas to clean stuff. There is a smoke shop just around the corner from my new digs. Who's Bob Marley?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wasn't too bad, just glad there wasn't some kid out in the street. 

The young man that ran into my wife's car works at Walmart!! He's my neighbor. I'm not making this up.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> The link is to a site called something something *sodahead* something.
> 
> I'll have to try lighter fluid now that I live in the big city and can't just use a coffee can of gas to clean stuff. There is a smoke shop just around the corner from my new digs. Who's Bob Marley?


Gasoline has benzene in it; other chemicals too. Gasoline is nasty stuff, has more chemicals than my summer sausage.

Bob Marley is the mayor of Christainstead, St Croix the Virgin Islands.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

So speaking of your link......besides a few un-reliable websites, I find jack on Wal-Mart actually suspending orders, I talked to a friendly associate who looked at me like I was high as a kite when I asked, he said ammo is coming in daily and is scheduled to keep arriving as far as he knew.......


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Even if they keep selling ammo, Walmart still sucks. I may shop there sometimes, but I will never like it.----SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, the story was fabricated by the Angry Mob.

see: http://www.wnd.com/2013/01/walmart-resp ... mmo-story/

Geeze, you should never let the truth stand in the way of a good story.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Our local walmart cant get any orders placed, hasnt restocked in a very long time and wont take any special orders... ? I hope the rumor is true... but they sure arent restocking currently.


-DallanC


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Cooky said:


> . Who's Bob Marley?


It's Jacob's brother; a friend of Ebeneser's.

I agree with Goob; the truth should never stand in the way of being angry.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

HA!!!! I got the top!!!!!!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Cooky said:


> When I was Walmart buying 22 ammo, strike anywhere matches and spraypaint I asked the guy at the Sporting Goods counter about not going to have ammo any more. He said it's one of those internet things and he has been getting guns and ammo every day just like always.
> What the heck do you do with lighter fluid?


I'm a stamp collector and I use it to show the watermark on the stamp paper. It's a whole lot cheaper and works just as well as the "official" watermark fluid at the stamp shops. And, the watermark and/or its position can make all the difference in a stamp's rarity and/or value.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yer killin me Mavis.

So the Angry Mob says some investment blog outfit called InvestmentWatch started the rumor.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I went into the south logan walmart today and found about the same as Mavis13 did---lots of shotgun shells, 30-06, 30-30, .270, .308 etc. No .22lr but a lot of .22 magnums and shorts. I bought up all the 30-06 and 12 gauge i could afford (in other words, a couple boxes :? ) i also went into al's sporting goods and cal-ranch. Cal has about the same stuff as walmart, but going fast. Al's, on the other hand, has a TON of ammo of every kind. They even have a lot of .223 but its all the expensive match grade stuff.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I talked a dept manager at my local Walmart this morning, as far as she knew they were ordering it still however the popular calibers were out of stock even in their warehouses, demand over road the supply. They also were limiting customers to 2 boxes per day per caliber ( this was a in house deal) of what hey had.

And Wg, my local Walmart had lighter fluid, I asked. Must be a Wyoming thing. Lol


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wal-Mart: The EVIL EMPIRE.
At least that's what they want to be.........So they can control EVERYTHING.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Some other things to consider here - 

Most stores that carry ammo usually are short this time of year due to hunting season. And with no big game 
season now for a few months, it is not unusual for general department stores to wait until summer to stock up. Because lets face it - stores like Walmart cater to the casual shooter that sights his gun in on some empty beer cans the night before the hunt. REAL serious shooters don't buy ammo - they buy components. 

Second, any shortage beyond seasonal markets is being caused by paranoid ******** that feel they must "stock up" before Barry takes all their guns, and get ready to overthrow the government. And folks ought to just relax on that one. Your Glock, Sig, and AR-15 would be absolutely useless against any kind of military defense. So thump your chest, wave your flag, and think about how tough you are with your 223, but know that using such things in some kind of grass roots uprising will be about as effective as trying to take a woolly mammoth by throwing rocks. If you think you can defend yourself with your home supply of weapons, try it some time. See how quickly your local police department out-guns you, let alone any kind of military situation. Any overthrow in the future will be fought with much worse than bullets - it will be with money, politicians and lawyers.

Last - No store caters to ******** more than Walmart. Period. Also, no store caters to the needs of middle America more than Walmart. You may hate them, think they don't treat their employees well, or hate their predatory pricing. But they know their customer better than anything you can imagine. They are driven only by profit margins. And if they can make money selling ammo, they will. If it costs them too much to run proposed background checks on those buying ammo, then they won't. Political expediency has never meant anything to them. They are the only big box retailer that still sells guns, when others have backed out. Why? Because their customers demand it. 

FWIW - I've hit five different Walmarts this week and every one of them had ammo. My observation was such that supplies are not really that different than they usually are after hunting seasons.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> ...........................................
> 
> And Wg, my local Walmart had lighter fluid, I asked. Must be a Wyoming thing. Lol


A Wyoming thing? I can believe it. :?

I remember about a dozen years ago when a young 15-year old punk got caught stealing a car (mine) and went to court. He went up to the judge, squirted lighter fluid on the bench and lit it. A Wyoming thing.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> FWIW - I've hit five different Walmarts this week and every one of them had ammo. My observation was such that supplies are not really that different than they usually are after hunting seasons.


Well that's good Gary, so tell us where all the .22 bullets are...because the 5 stores I've been too don't have any, at all!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't tell you on the .22s. I've not been shopping for those and haven't noticed. I see a whole lot of shotgun shells however.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I can't tell you on the .22s. I've not been shopping for those and haven't noticed. I see a whole lot of shotgun shells however.


Birdshot won't work against tanks Gary, like .22's..... :roll:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good stuff .45. Love it! 

Now Goob's gonna be ticked - I got the top post of this page! hahahahahaahhahahaha!

Kind of funny how much shot gun ammo is out there. Truth be told, is there a better home defense weapon than a 12 gauge?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I was in wally world yesterday to pick up a couple boxes of 22mag boxes (these are easy to find by the way) and this other guy was looking at the high poweer rifle ammo and grab all the 06 and 30-30 rounds like 200rnds of each. then grabs 10 casess of the shotgun shells (bird shot or target loads) i said what are you gonna do buy all of them. no just enough becasue they (gov) is gonna tax ecah bullet like .25 each. so I say where did you hear this from? oh from the firestation where he works. really i say, then he goes on that he will prepare is way and that I can prepare my way. i think his tin hat was a little tight.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I absolutely believe there will be a new ammo tax to pay for all of the new proposals.


-DallanC


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

They have been talking about taxing rounds for sometime now, out here. It is eventual.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huh, I hate to be right. Guess there are $500,000,000 new reasons the bullet tax is coming


-DallanC


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

Heard the department manager at the AF wal marts say he order and is getting twice as much ammo as most walmart but they go fast.


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

Found an article and this is a part of it

The blogosphere has exploded with outrage in response to news that Walmart is suspending ammunition sales in anticipation of the Obama administration’s gun-control recommendations to Congress – but the retail giant tells WND the reports aren’t true.

“That information is inaccurate,” said Ashley Hardie, a spokeswoman located at Walmart’s corporate headquarters in Bentonville, Ark.

WND then asked whether the retail chain is cutting back on orders of ammunition.

“No,” Hardie said. “We’re continuing to serve our customers as we have in the past.”

She said Walmart’s ammunition sales policy has not changed, even amid talk of gun-control legislation in Washington, D.C.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> OK, the story was fabricated by the Angry Mob.
> 
> see: http://www.wnd.com/2013/01/walmart-resp ... mmo-story/
> 
> Geeze, you should never let the truth stand in the way of a good story.


Hey stunnerphil, bump

I'm trying to beat *GaryFish* to the top of page 7.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I'm trying to beat *GaryFish* to the top of page 7.


Yea, don't you wish. -()/>-


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So you got the top of Page 3. 6 AND 7 are mine!!!!!
*OOO* -BaHa!- *OOO*


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Last week, Walmart issued this presser about the gun control discussions:


> Jan. 9, 2013 - "Walmart, like the rest of the country, has been engaged in a national dialogue about the responsible sale and regulation of firearms.
> 
> "We have had ongoing conversations with the Administration, Congress, Mayor Bloomberg's office, sportsmen groups, suppliers and others to listen and share our thoughts and experiences.
> 
> ...


From http://news.walmart.com/news-archive/20 ... s-firearms


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yer killin me GaryFish I was just going to put up a story about Walmart's plans to hire 100,000 veterans. The story is true, and positive, so who cares?

Good timing on page 7, you should bid on stuff in eBay.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/wal-mart- ... 09052.html

Always the right price. Always.

I am a serious ebay sniper. Its what I do.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Last week, Walmart issued this presser about the gun control discussions:
> 
> 
> > Jan. 9, 2013 - "Walmart, like the rest of the country, has been engaged in a national dialogue about the responsible sale and regulation of firearms.
> ...


Jan 9th Gary ???!!!! There has been enough time for at least 50 new rumors, give us some fresh meat! Nooooo, not from Goobies fridge either.. _/O


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not seeing any thing more on Walmart's website. This was the most recent. But its always been their MO to do whatever they need to do to make money. And knowing how much of middle and lower income America buy stuff there, they can't afford to jack with that customer base. And quite frankly, I don't see too many espresso-sipping vegans pushing carts around Walmart. And on the flipside, there is a reason that Whole Foods doesn't sell shotgun shells.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Rush Limbaugh said Walmart was suspending the purchase of ammo. 

'nuff said


Don't make me put a link up.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well then, it must be gospel. If Rush said it. I retract any other snarky comments otherwise. My apologies to AM stations everywhere.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Are we to page 8 yet?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmmmm. Quick search on Walmart.com and it shows all kind of ammo for sale, directing one to go to the store to get it. If they were suspending it, I'm guessing they'd have some kind of apology - kind of like KSL did when they shut down the gun ads.
[attachment=0:4gfwikwz]Walmart Ammo.jpg[/attachment:4gfwikwz]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

And yea, just nailed the top of page 8!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Are we to page 8 yet?


I'm not sure.

Do we still hate Walmart? I've lost tract.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah *GaryFish*, yer killin me.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

And if you click on the ammo you want, it will show you what stores it is available in. For example, I clicked on the CCI 22 LR Tactical Bullets, 375 pack. It isn't available in the West Jordan store, but when I clicked on "Find in Another Store" it said that the South Jordan Walmart has some. 

So .45 - if you are still looking for some 22 ammo, try the South Jordan Walmart.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> And if you click on the ammo you want, it will show you what stores it is available in. For example, I clicked on the CCI 22 LR Tactical Bullets, 375 pack. It isn't available in the West Jordan store, but when I clicked on "Find in Another Store" it said that the South Jordan Walmart has some.
> 
> So .45 - if you are still looking for some 22 ammo, try the South Jordan Walmart.


Why is it I'm just now finding this out; I hit both walmarts in Logan again today looking for primers. **O**

Oh and if you really want to be angry forget about walmart...
Did you know that bears are actually defecating in our forests!!!!!
It's true!
They don't even care where they go!!! :evil:

Page 9 yet???


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Do bears defecate in the woods :shock:

Darn thought I would get top of 9


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> And if you click on the ammo you want, it will show you what stores it is available in. For example, I clicked on the CCI 22 LR Tactical Bullets, 375 pack. It isn't available in the West Jordan store, but when I clicked on "Find in Another Store" it said that the South Jordan Walmart has some.
> 
> So .45 - if you are still looking for some 22 ammo, try the South Jordan Walmart.


Too expensive Gary...everybody has those. Maybe a sub-sonic or something. I'm just shy of 10,000 rounds, I need a few more...


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

not sure what to believe, but i read elsewhere that the following was sent out to walmart employees today:

"Recently, there have been media reports that Walmart is no longer selling ammunition. Those reports are inaccurate. Stores that sell ammunition and firearms are continuing to offer the same product assortment in this category.

Inventory levels of ammunition will vary from store to store and we are working with suppliers to replenish our inventory. We are reviewing inventory levels on a daily basis and the company is shipping ammunition to stores that do not have the product to meet the current demand from their customers.

Action Required
****• Share the following points with associates to help address questions from customers:
********** Recently, there have been media reports that Walmart is no longer selling ammunition. Those reports are inaccurate.
********** Stores that sell ammunition and firearms are continuing to offer the same product assortment in this category.
********** Inventory levels of ammunition will vary from store to store and we are working with suppliers to replenish our inventory.
********** We are reviewing levels on a daily basis and the company is shipping ammunition to stores that do not have the product to meet the current demand from their customers."

thread here: http://www.glocktalk.com/forums/showthr ... ?t=1465135


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Do we still hate Walmart? I've lost tract.


Sounds like it's 50/50.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

No Primers listed on walmart.com
Bummer


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Primers and powder are expensive to ship and store. Not enough $$$ margin for wallyworld.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Do we still hate Walmart? I've lost tract.
> ...


We should start a poll.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

So Walmart has lighter fluid in the Oklahoma stores and not here in Hooterville, Wyoming. What's up with that? 

After finding out that the story about Walmart suspending ammo orders was B.S. and Walmart has lighter fluid where Jimmie lives, I only hate Walmart in Evanston WY....and of course it goes without saying I hate everyone that has a different opinion than me.

It's sad state of affairs that someone can put a lie up on the internet to discredit a company and equally sad that people believe it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> It's sad state of affairs that someone can put a lie up on the internet to discredit a company and equally sad that people believe it.


To be fair, all of this started with the recorded phone call with a division superviser, a call that was posted online along with the walmart phone #. The superviser should be talked to for stiring all of this up and giving false information, I dont blame people for believing what they heard by listening to the recording.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > It's sad state of affairs that someone can put a lie up on the internet to discredit a company and equally sad that people believe it.
> ...


Yeah, I understand. Who's to say that Walmart's latest claim isn't B.S.? Maybe they are trying to cover up. Pick out an agenda, there's an internet story to cover it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> It's sad state of affairs that someone can put a lie up on the internet to discredit a company and equally sad that people believe it.


So? We listen to lies all the time Goobie.....like, " I won't raise you're taxes. " You know what I'm talking about. :?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > It's sad state of affairs that someone can put a lie up on the internet to discredit a company and equally sad that people believe it.
> ...


Uh....yeah I do; that guy lost though.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob said:
> ...


The good news is that we are all apparently very rich, since the loser was only raising taxes on the rich, my taxes went up a lot just yesterday (as they did for all of my coworkers who previously thought they were making very little), we are all rich now! I guess I just misunderstood what the fellar meant. He was going to make us all rich.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not sure how this went there. But OK. Bottom line I think is that perhaps the greatest tool for gun control isn't about the guns - it is about the ammo. There is no constitutional protection about ammo. And if regulation can make it so difficult and expensive to get ammo, then isn't that just as effective as restricting gun sales?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, and this is for you Goob.

[attachment=0:28yk6nfx]Nailed It.jpg[/attachment:28yk6nfx]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

grrrrrrr


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Not sure how this went there. But OK. Bottom line I think is that perhaps the greatest tool for gun control isn't about the guns - it is about the ammo. *There is no constitutional protection about ammo. And if regulation can make it so difficult and expensive to get ammo, then isn't that just as effective as restricting gun sales*?


As the NRA pointed out Gary, firearms without ammo is_ again_ taking away our rights to defend ourselves. You really should know that a gun without bullets is just a club or scrap metal. No ammo = no firearms......duh. Don't make this into something that Goobie would think of... :roll:

You should really join the NRA Garyfish....it could help protect your bird shooter.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I understand the difference .45. I was just pointing out that angle. One can't really "bear arms" if there is no ammo. But still - that is something that I can see the gun control folks going ape over, with taxation, tracking, and making it so expensive, that it gets cost prohibitive to supply ones self with ammo.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I understand the difference .45. I was just pointing out that angle. One can't really "bear arms" if there is no ammo. But still - that is something that I can see the gun control folks going ape over, with taxation, tracking, and making it so expensive, that it gets cost prohibitive to supply ones self with ammo.


The question has been brought up several dozen times through the years. A few times last year and just before the last school shootings. Gooble it. I'm afraid it's just gonna happen anyhow. Tank buster bird-shot will quad in price Gary, better join the NRA to help protect _your_ rights...


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

.45 said:


> Gooble it..


I think you can only "Gooble" something if you live in Wyoming....
:^8^:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Are we still going on this??


----------

